# How to Center epson 1430 dtg head??



## Remylaybu (Sep 27, 2015)

So I just bought my epson 1430 dtg printer and it works fine but the only thing is that it does not print in the center of the board. It seems to be more to the right edge (looking at the printer) than anywhere else. Does anyone know how to adjust the printer head to where it will print in the middle?

Ps: I have an adjustment cd that came with it when I bought it but can not seem to figure it out.


----------



## bpfohler (Jun 7, 2009)

I have a 1430 and it's an ink printer and not a DTG?


----------



## mags1892 (Mar 31, 2012)

I presume its a converted dtg printer youd have to talk to the supplier as they may have changed the firmware but almost ceetainly the motors


----------

